
Show HN: VSLeague – A simulated sports watching platform - dsir
https://vsleagues.com
======
dsir
Excited to share the launch of a project my friend and I have been working on
over the past month or so called VSLeague. It's a platform for watching online
simulated sporting events. Tonight's game starts at 6:00pm with the Dallas
Cowboy's playing the Tennessee Titans.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

